# list your top 3 fave all time mobiles and why.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bit of a nostalgia thread but post pics of the 3 (or less) phones you loved the most.for me it would be the following,in no order.










moto startac,jesus i loved that phone.it made a quantu leap in phone design and one of my first mobiles and it was a contract job only.seen it in an ll cool j music video and i just had to have it lol.every hip hop video seemed to have one :lol: i thought it was so cool flipping that baby open when the majority of phones at the time where ugly candy bar jobs.










this really made a good size leap in phone size and design imho.absolutely lovely to carry around and the screen wasnt bad at all.an absolute classic










a real love hate relationship with this one.i waited what seemed like ages for this to be released,i got a pre order in very early and just couldnt wait to get it.the fact you pressed a button and the mic slid down and answered the call was awesome lol.unfortunately that awesomeness was also the real bug bear of it because it was that very feature that had this phone in for repair 6 times in a year with exactly the same fault.with wear an tear the guides where the panel slid down would become loose,so when you held the phone to your head the cheek movement from talking would rub against it and would cause crackling and interference to the mic and the receiving caller would get some terrible noises on there end.style over substance i believe its called lol.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I had the third one when at school and it was awsome. Proper matrix style!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nokia 3210 mine lived through being dropped from various heights,dropped in a puddle, twice overnight on the drive in the rain. And still worked could never kill it, the most robust phone ever, if it came to dropability and surviving then my nokia would win any day....








"]










purely special because it was my first mobile...

erm final one...i dont know tbh....i love my blackberry.....


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm with you on this one...









I loved my T39









Current and favourite


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nokia 8210
nokia 7250i
SE T68i

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I loved my premium Nokia's back in the day, so mine would have to be:

- Nokia 8810
- Nokia 8850
- Nokia 8910i

The last one I had was the 8600 Luna, which wasn't great really. Then I went to iPhone's when the first came out in 07, and have stuck with them.

The 6310i was superb too - great battery life


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Used to LOVE the 8850 and 8910. Then I got a 8910i. 

I agree with the Luna. I smashed mine by accident. Rubbish!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

grantwils said:


> I loved my T39


if i am not mistaken wasnt that one of the very first phones to have bluetooth ?? they where so slim and light as well.i had a t18 and it was shocking lol.



grantwils said:


> Current and favourite


i have the very same :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Funny enough, mine are all Nokias. In the past Nokia always made the best mobile phones IMO.

Nokia 6310i, pure brilliance.










Nokia 8910, sleek, sexy and expensive.










Nokia 7110, looks amazing and the exterior changes from green to purple in different lighting conditions (i still have one!) One of the first phones with WAP.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> In the past Nokia always made the best mobile phones IMO.


i agree totally.imho there really was only one phone maker that had the design and the function and that was nokia.the moto`s where all flash and the menu system was an absolute nightmare.the nokias had a great balance.shame that nokia are on there **** really and have done little of any worth in a very long time.my last nokia was an n80 and it was just a disaster.it would take a lot for me to go back to nokia now to be honest.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

SE T68. Bullet proof phone, tiny and had superb battery IIRC. I still hanker for the simplicity of such a device.








Nokia 5110 - was my first mobile. Had a flashy aerial and a fancy cover/buttons (in carbon) LOL:









Then it's the Iphone 3G, putting it simply it was a smart phone done right, not based on some antiquated PDA software designed for stylus input. And Nokia shot themselves in the foot with release after release of dodgy Symbian builds and phone combos at around the same time which must have helped Apple quite a bit.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

I still remember my Sony Z7, lovely little phone.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I was always a Nokia fanboy - had some excellent phones including the 6110, 6150 and 6300 and some terrible phones including the 8210, 6100 and the N73.

Top 3 phones were probably

Nokia 6310i
Nokia 6230i (like a 6230i but smaller)
Blackberry 9000 (current handset - crap running OS4, great running OS5).


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wasn't hugely groundbreaking, but everything it did, it did well. Incredibly compact, very well made and still the best phone I've had to date!









0.9cm Thick! Great little phone I got cheap as chips!









Hopefully be as good as all the above, and hopefully my next phone I think...


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

My favourite 3 are:

6310i - Still use this for work had it seven years and although a bit battered it's still a good phone
3210 - Cracking phone and my first experience of modding a phone using logomanager
T610 - First phone I had with a camera still got it somewhere


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

The Sony Ericsson T610 - absolute classic, stylish and sexy. Had bluetooth technology so we could use that to send ringtones to each other, great colour screen and when mobile manufacturers made phones that lasted

Nokia 8210 - Great little mobile, just did whatever I needed which was to make and receive calls and text. Had a interchangeable covers - mine had a dragon in gold on the bad. Good god 

Cant think of anymore.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dew1911 said:


>


i loved my 6300 :argie: and like you said,it never did anything spectacular but it did everything very well.i was recently debating whether to get one of these as a going out phone (to save losing or breaking my bb9700)










it really reminds me of the old 6300:argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


>


I still use this one!!! :lol:

Small, slim, and does what I need....

Oh, and I have an iphone as well....'suppose it's alright 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I still use this one!!! :lol:
> 
> Small, slim, and does what I need....
> 
> ...


very tempted as orange have them reconditioned for £80 :doublesho


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Nokia 5210










which i loved as much as my current iPhone4


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Motorola Razr V3 - my first contract phone










Nokia 6300c - the slimmest phone when it was realeased. Long bat life - AWESOME!










My latest & greatest


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Startac 130 
Razor (tron like keypad!)
IP4

But must say the nokias were smooth to use and sony erricsons w880i's are reliable.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Motorola Startac was my first phone and I thought it was the nuts when I first got it. Was a cool and different design. I never even sent a text with it but it was very cool.










Nokia 3210 was my second phone and it did everything you'd hope. Decent battery life, predictive text, animated menus and replaceable fascia front and back. I think mine was blue with lightening bolts on it haha.










iPhone 4 is my latest phone and I'm massively impressed with it. I've used other touch screen phones and nothing compares. Even the new BlackBerry Torch isn't a patch on it.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Iphone 3gs is my favourite for internet radio and ipod functions, but as a phone I love my 8850. I only just stopped using it last year as it needs a new screen connector but the design, feel, quality and battery life are incredible








the bt cellnet philips c12 also has a special fondness due to "modding" potential ;-)


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nokia 3310 - was nice to have one when I was in school and lasted till the battery died
Nokia N900 - a fair amount of OS customization 
Nokia 3510i - first budget Nokia with a color screen, lasted for years


----------

